# expired soy protein



## Mystik (Mar 26, 2007)

Today I saw a big jug of protein 51 servings at gnc only 20 bucks. I was already to buy but noticed it had coco daam! The girl said only because the date which was 08/07.  Is there some blackmarket where I can get the bout to expire shit lol? What happens if its expired is it bad?

Anyways I was stuck buyin 2 small containers 23 servings for 22 bucks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2007)

why would you want to take soy protein?


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 26, 2007)

Go with whey protein my man. And I have worked at a GNC before( I didnt work on comission so I never screwd anyone over) and they have a three month policy so thats probably why it was so cheap. Trust me when I say this guys, I have turned many people away from the hype and saved a ton of people money than rather make a few bucks for the company. I know that GNC is the enemy around here so I wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Mystik (Mar 27, 2007)

Allergic to milk  Would if I could.


----------



## Valias (Mar 27, 2007)

milk or lactose? you can get whey products with low lactose right? or is one with the other no matter what?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Allergic to milk  Would if I could.



here ya go, whey protein isolate, lactose free!

Whey Protein Isolate 05lb


----------



## Mystik (Mar 27, 2007)

dam ty prince. Hard to believe I wouldn't be allergic to something called Whey protein. Why would it be so much better to take whey over soy?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2007)

two reasons:

1. whey has a much higher BV than soy
2. soy contains phytoestrogens which can mimic estrogen


----------

